# ClintB 2022 Soil Test



## ClintB (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking for some help with some recommendations for my front yard. It is 3k sq ft of Mazama Kentucky bluegrass maintained at 1" with a reel mower in the Green Bay WI area. Dedicated lawn nut here so feel free to be specific and intensive in recommendations. I will put in the work.

Soil has come around a bit and turf is thriving for the most part. I am doing this soil PH reduction program, 



 which I started last year. Obviously it is not working yet,
but I am going to do another year of it to see what happens. Honestly it is just a challenge I understand that I can live happy at my current PH and appreciate the struggles that may come with. Weird my sulfur is actually lower this year though. I put down about 12LBs per k of sulfur last year.

2022 soil test


2021 test



Potassium and Phosphorus seem to be coming well. I will get whatever is needed and lots on hand so feel free to recommend away. Already on a biweekly Milorganite and Foliar Iron Spray Spray program. Love pushing limits and not settling for good enough. And thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All you need is AMS. Milo is cheap in your area, but AMS will work better when the weather is cold.


----------



## ClintB (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank g-man!. Was hoping there was more I could do to tweak it… My micros are good too? I haven't touched them (if I remember right). I was expecting copper or boron to be off. I have both on hand to apply if needed.

So AMS is another term for Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate? I am doing that now then. I am getting too many threads of AMS applications on the search function but it sounds like this is a Iron spray.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

AMS is ammonium sulfate, a nitrogen fertilizer with the NPK of 21-0-0.


----------



## ClintB (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you sir. Already using it as part of the PH down program.


----------

